# Luminator Wolfman, finished!



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

I have been working on this model for the last 3 weeks. This is my first monster model (or any model) in over 7 years. Built up using the Monogram Luminator kit, and made a small dead tree out of the customizing kit branches to add a little more "EERIE" effect. I am pretty happy with the paint, but my seem work could improve. 











I left the inside of the skull in the clear luminator plastic, and rather like the effect under the flash. I had fun getting back into the hobby with this one, and should have a Luminator Frankenstein done soon. Also started the Bride kit yesterday as well. 

Thanks for looking!

Rob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great seam work:thumbsup:
....and I like the greenish glow from inside the skull!
Very nice job...Look forward to Frankenstein !
The branches from the Customizing Kit are a nice touch 
Mcdee


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Looks awesome!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job after 7 years away! That was my first monster kit after 40 years away about 5 years ago. Colors are good and the tree definitely adds to the model. Now you have ne excuse to wait another 7 years for the next one.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks great ! Keep up the good work. And thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent work! 

Before my hobby store was flooded (Monster Hobbies) I had a pile of Luminators for sale. Every October, we ran a contest just for these models called the "Build A Monster" Contest which was in-store and online as well. 

After the flood waters subsided and we were allowed back into town, I managed to save all of them except for one Mummy that fell in the flood mud. They are now cleaned up and safe at home waiting for the day when the new store is finished. (The Landlord is rebuilding it for me)

I like your Wolfman. If you entered the contest, he would be "up there" in the finalists for sure. I am still thinking of running the contest this October, but I am unsure how that will work out - I'm pretty sure it will be "Online", but not too sure about walk-in.

As for seam lines on these Luminators, I found that if you glue the plastic with Testor's Tube Glue followed by a good "Brushing" of Testor's Liquid Glue and then, when dry, use a sharp knife and a rough file, you can "Cut Down" the seam lines enough to remove them. Follow up with some good 350-400 grit Wet/Dry sandpaper and then brush on some more Testor's Liquid Glue as if it were a "Paint" in itself, it will flatten out the seam lines, making them disappear. 

Now, that technique works well on Dracula's pants, but for the Wolfman, you will need a few small files of various shapes and you need to follow the "Fur Lines" across the seams. Luminator's glow plastic is strange to work with, but you can get great results with some effort. 

Have you considered doing another one of these but as an older "Grey Wolf"? I made one to look like Bela the Gipsy from the original Lon Chaney movie...although you never saw him in wolf form. Sort of an imaginary version.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Looks good to me...mine was a luminator too and I remember how hard it was to deal with the seams in that awful clear plastic...you did a great job.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Looks great, great paintjob and quite different to how a lot of Wolfman kits shown here have looked. 

Position your hands like the Wolfman's, then point them back at yourself, and you might see you've got similar 'seems' on your wrists!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent work and the tree is a nice addition, very well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you for all the nice comments, they are appreciated! 

MadCap Romanian - I have been following the threads on what happened to your store and it is encouraging to see your persevering attitude about it. I had mentioned on one about the luminator kit in the picture, and if you get some online sales going, maybe we can get a couple down here to Idaho! If there is a contest I may very well enter a model just to see how I compare. I know there are many far more advanced modelers, but I tend to model against myself, if that makes sense? 

My oldest boy and I kicked around the idea of a "grey" Wolfman and its possibly something I will try in the future, as I have a "vision" tucked away in my head!:lol: My oldest boy is also the one who got me started up again with the monsters. 

Rob


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi!

The Luminators are safely put away in my house, well within grasp, clean and sanitised. 

Here's the link : http://www.monster-hobbies.com/monstermodelkits.htm

I also have the DR. Jekyll as MR. Hyde and the Monster Scenes Frankenstein. 

Monster Hobbies lives again...in a temporary location!

I just returned from the new Town Offices and they granted me permission to temporarily run Monster Hobbies from my basement until my new store location is open in October! 

Now I have to bring all my store inventory into the basement and pack up my personal model kit collection - swapping the two out. This should be fun!

I will try to get it all ready for Wednesday Night.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

My first model! I was eight years old in 1966. I didn't know what a model was - I thought I was buying a toy with my allowance, and when I opened it, I thought it was a broken toy!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

LOL @ Tim!

Well, did you fix it?


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Tim Casey said:


> My first model! I was eight years old in 1966. I didn't know what a model was - I thought I was buying a toy with my allowance, and when I opened it, I thought it was a broken toy!


The Wolfman was not my first, the Glow in the Dark Frankenstein was. I built most of the Glow in the Dark kits as a kid in the early 70's. My favorite was the MPC Barnabas Collins, cause he glowed purple. So I have a soft spot for glow models. I just am not sure yet how I want to tackle them now as an adult!

And as Mad Cap asked.....Did you indeed fix it? I sure hope you did not return it!!

Rob


----------

